# Der offizielle Weihnachtsthread



## Himmelskrieger (30. November 2008)

Schönen guten (bald) Abend miteinander,

Die Weihnachtssaison ist ab Morgen offiziell eröffnet!
So langsam sollte man sich Gedanken darüber machen, was man wem schenkt und woher man welche Geschenke bekommt.

Mögt Ihr die Weihnachtszeit oder seit Ihr jemand der zu dieser Zeit einfach unerträglich wird und dem das Konsumverhalten der Bevölkerung einfach nur gegen den Strich geht?

Habt Ihr schon alle Geschenke zusammen?


Ho, Ho, Ho...Himmelskrieger


----------



## Selor Kiith (30. November 2008)

Um es mit dem Song von Andy Williams zu sagen:


----------



## hacker007 (30. November 2008)

Weihnachtszeit Weihnachtszeit issstttt diiiieee geschenke zeit lalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalala hey Weihnachtszeit Weihnachtszeit ist auch die stress zeit lalalalalalalalalalalalal jedes Jahre drehe ich fast durch lalalalalalalalalalalalalalala. ^^ 


so das ist mein Lied. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haxxler (30. November 2008)

Argh, ich hab immernoch keine Ahnung was ich meinen liebsten schenken soll -.-


----------



## hacker007 (30. November 2008)

Haxxler schrieb:


> Argh, ich hab immernoch keine Ahnung was ich meinen liebsten schenken soll -.-




Was sind den seine Hobbys etc.....?


----------



## simion (30. November 2008)

Ich wünsche allen Buffed Usern und dem Buffed Team eine schöne Adventszeit und frohe Weihnachten!!!


----------



## Haxxler (30. November 2008)

hacker007 schrieb:


> Was sind den seine Hobbys etc.....?


SEINE? Was soll das denn für ne Anspielung sein? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (30. November 2008)

Oh gott schon wieder Weihnachte, wie die zeit vergeht o.O


----------



## Himmelskrieger (30. November 2008)

Was gibt es denn schöneres als Weihnachten? Richtig, fast gar nix!

Für meine Familie etc. habe ich schon Geschenk....ideen!

Ich hab aber keine Ahnung, was ich mir wünschen soll?! 
Was wünscht Ihr euch?


----------



## Kronas (30. November 2008)

Himmelskrieger schrieb:


> Was gibt es denn schöneres als Weihnachten? Richtig, fast gar nix!
> 
> Für meine Familie etc. habe ich schon Geschenk....ideen!
> 
> ...


ich wünsch mir natrium acetat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Himmelskrieger (30. November 2008)

wie bitte? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (30. November 2008)

Himmelskrieger schrieb:


> wie bitte?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


man braucht:
natrium acetat
wasser
einen herd
einen kühlschrank
langeweile

natrium acetat --> wasserglas
mit herd etwas erhitzen
in kühlschrank etwas runterkühlen sodass man das glas wieder normal berühren kann
nun gibt es mehrere möglichkeiten:
1. man giest es in eine form. kloppt einmal mit einem finger drauf, das ganze wasser wird schlagartig eis... 50° heißes eis
2. man giest es so lange (zB auf einen tisch) bis es plötzlich nach oben geht. wasserglas immer höher halten und es 50° warmer eisturm erhebt sich... wenn du das glas zu langsam hebst kommt das eis bis ins glas und deine restliche lauwarme mischung im glas wird ebenfalss warmes eis

lustiges zeug 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (30. November 2008)

Wiedermal fällt jeder Advent auf einen Sonntag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Übrigens,was habt ihr immer mit euren "offiziellen threads" ? Sind die irgendwo eingetragen?


----------



## Kaeppiman84 (30. November 2008)

Ich kann "Last Christmas" jetzt schon nicht mehr hören...

Einen fröhlichen ersten Advent euch allen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Carcharoth (30. November 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> Wiedermal fällt jeder Advent auf einen Sonntag
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Echt? Das is aber doof, dann kriegen wir schon wieder nicht frei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Geschenke hab ich btw. schon fast alle besorgt. Einige teilweise seit Januar... :>


----------



## Razyl (30. November 2008)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Geschenke hab ich btw. schon fast alle besorgt. Einige teilweise seit Januar... :>


Seit Januar? Da weiß aber wer genau was die anderen sich wünschen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (30. November 2008)

Also wie i schon in nem anderen x-mas thread geschrieben hab^^ geschenke sind alle schon besorgt^^ i mach mir da nie streß  bringt ja nix^^ macht mich nur fertich^^

also früh genug kaufen^^


----------



## hacker007 (30. November 2008)

Himmelskrieger schrieb:


> Ich hab aber keine Ahnung, was ich mir wünschen soll?!
> Was wünscht Ihr euch?




Also ich wünsche mir ne GTX280 und neues Netzteil. oder wen der wusch nicht in....... gehen kann par ps3 Games sonst nix besonders.


----------



## Dracun (30. November 2008)

HACKER007 hat man dich eigentlich net gebannt?? oder sollte ich lieber slim_shady, slim_shady2 oder Tupac 2 sagen?
du hast dich nämlich grad selbst verraten seh dich als reported an


----------



## hacker007 (30. November 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> HACKER007 hat man dich eigentlich net gebannt?? oder sollte ich lieber slim_shady, slim_shady2 oder Tupac 2 sagen?
> du hast dich nämlich grad selbst verraten seh dich als reported an




aha und wehr soll das sein? wie so sollte ich mich verraten hab von was redest du bitte? ist es ein verbrechen ist ne grafik karte und Netzteil zu wünschen?


----------



## Razyl (30. November 2008)

hacker007 schrieb:


> aha und wehr soll das sein? wie so sollte ich mich verraten hab von was redest du bitte? ist es ein verbrechen ist ne grafik karte und Netzteil zu wünschen?


Was dich verraten hat?
A) Deine rechtschreibung
 Slim_Shady hatte genau den gleichen Wunsch in einen anderen Thread geschrieben... hmmm


----------



## chopi (30. November 2008)

hacker007 schrieb:


> aha und wehr soll das sein? wie so sollte ich mich verraten hab von was redest du bitte? ist es ein verbrechen ist ne grafik karte und Netzteil zu wünschen?


Ich glaub du hast dich durch deine Rechtschreibung verraten...

//Der kleine Massa war wohl schneller...na,wenigstens im Thread hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (30. November 2008)

hacker007 schrieb:


> aha und wehr soll das sein? wie so sollte ich mich verraten hab von was redest du bitte? ist es ein verbrechen ist ne grafik karte und Netzteil zu wünschen?


 genau haargenau dieselben wünsche..die selbe grottige Rechtschreibung??
kannst jmd anderes veräppeln^^


----------



## hacker007 (30. November 2008)

aha ja es gibt sicher auch 10.000 anderer leute die sich das selbe wünschen, und es gibt auch sicher 10.000 anderer leute die eine rechtschreib schwäche haben!




und das mit meiner grotten schlechten Rechtschreibung tut mir leid ist halt meine schwäche wie jeder mensch eine hat.


----------



## Razyl (30. November 2008)

hacker007 schrieb:


> aha ja es gibt sicher auch 10.000 anderer leute die sich das selbe wünschen, und es gibt auch sicher 10.000 anderer leute die eine rechtschreib schwäche haben!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


aber haargenau derselbe wunsch. Ein ähnlicher komischer name? Naja... wers glaubt...

@ Chopi? Kleiner Massa? pff...^^


----------



## Dracun (30. November 2008)

wie gesagt veräppel jmd anders du bist reported


----------



## chopi (30. November 2008)

> Slim_shady2
> Letzte Aktivität: *27.11.*2008





> hacker007
> Beigetreten: *28.11.*2008



Zufall!!


----------



## Carcharoth (30. November 2008)

hacker007 kriegt von mir den Banhammer als vorweihnachtliches Geschenk.

@hacker007 aka Tupac 2 aka slim_shady aka slim_shady2: Laut ZAM hast du hier Hausverbot. Weitere Neuanmeldungen sind untersagt.


----------



## Dracun (30. November 2008)

hah hat sich mein detektivischer spürsinn doch net geirrt^^

dank dir carcha du und dein mächtiger banhammer seien gepriesen^^


----------



## Razyl (30. November 2008)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> hacker007 kriegt von mir den Banhammer als vorweihnachtliches Geschenk.
> 
> @hacker007 aka Tupac 2 aka slim_shady aka slim_shady2: Laut ZAM hast du hier Hausverbot. Weitere Neuanmeldungen sind untersagt.


Super! Carcha for Supermod!


----------



## Manoroth (30. November 2008)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> hacker007 kriegt von mir den Banhammer als vorweihnachtliches Geschenk.
> 
> @hacker007 aka Tupac 2 aka slim_shady aka slim_shady2: Laut ZAM hast du hier Hausverbot. Weitere Neuanmeldungen sind untersagt.



ha! swiss power^^


----------



## HGVermillion (30. November 2008)

Nachdem wir nun uns über den Bann gefreut haben, kommen wir nun zum wichtigen.


NEIIIIIIIIIIIIIIN,

nicht schon wieder 4 Wochen lang "Last Christmas" im Radio, oder sonstwo beschallt werden, ich mag ja Weihnachten sehr, aber was zuviel ist ist zuviel.


----------



## Selor Kiith (30. November 2008)

Ja Last Christmas nervt irgendwann wirklich... aber dagegen hab ich ein Mittel... für MyBuffed singt jeder sein Lieblingsweihnachtslied und packt es in einen Blogeintrag und alle werden dann am 23ten gesammelt und zusammen in einen Eintrag gesteckt :-D


----------



## Death_Master (30. November 2008)

Also mich nerven Weihnachtslieder überhaupt nicht, und Last Christmas am wenigsten :-/
Ich liebe das einfach :-)

Klingt ironisch, ist es aber nicht ;D


----------



## HGVermillion (30. November 2008)

Death_Master schrieb:


> Klingt ironisch, ist es aber nicht ;D


Irgendwann geht es einem halt einfach nur noch auf den Sack, wenn du es schon zum 80. Mal zu hören bekommst und auf dem Kalender ist erst der 5 Dezember.


----------



## Kamui Shiro (30. November 2008)

es ist der 30ste november^^


----------



## HGVermillion (30. November 2008)

Bisher hab ich es auch noch nicht 80 mal gehört  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Himmelskrieger (30. November 2008)

Hm, bin eigentlich ein PC Zocker, ne PS3 wär aber auch nicht schlecht, auch wenn ich da viel Geld zubezahlen müsste/wollen würde!

Aber ob sich das so lohnt? 

Wie schauts bei den anderen aus?

Und Weihnachten nervt nicht....find ich jedenfalls!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Aber Wham schon ein bisschen mit der Zeit! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Samson Druid (1. Dezember 2008)

ich bin so zufrieden ich wünsche mir nur GELD für nen riesen Plasmafernseher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gast20180212 (1. Dezember 2008)

Keine Ahnung, mach ich immer 2 Wochen vor Weihnachten xD
Wird ja nach so langer Zeit auch irgendwann langweillig <.<


----------



## dragon1 (1. Dezember 2008)

wie kann man sich so verraten Oo

aber back to topic

ich hab mir ne neue gamecard gewuenscht,da mein erspartes fuer WotLK draufging


----------



## Qonix (1. Dezember 2008)

Also im grossen und ganzen mag ich Weihnachten. Familie, gutes Essen und Geschenke. Was mir aber meistens die Stimmung verdirbt ist, dass mir schon seit mitte Oktober in jedem Laden den ich gehe Weihnachtsmusik aus den Lautsprechern schallt und auch schon alle dekoriert sind. Sollte ich dann endlich in Weihnachtsstimmung sein geht mir Weihanchten schon auf den Sack. Der Weihnachtsabend bei meiner Mutter und dann bei meinem Vater sind dann aber doch immer wieder was schönes.

Zu den Geschenken. Meine Freundin hat ihren Wunsch schon geäussert und werden dann am Samtag auch mla in die Stadt fahren und sehen ob wir es auch finden und für meine Mutter sit mir auch schon was eingefallen. Nur bei meinem Vater habe ich mal wieder keinen Schimmer.

Ach ja, Wham - Last Christmes hab ich sogar zu Hause auf dem Computer.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (1. Dezember 2008)

Weinachten hat was Tolles. Man kann den Frauen die man liebt was schenken. Genau wie an Geburtstag .. dann freut sie sich und man bekommt füher oder später was besseres zurück 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wirklich schlecht daran finde ich nur das im TV 1000000mal irgend eine Romanze oder sonstigen mist gezeigt wird bei dem man das Ende sowiso schon kennt. der Held wird sich in sie verlieben etc .. Glücklicherweise ist meine Freundin nicht so und will den mist kuken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

und die einen lieder sind zwar schön aber beim 150ten mal im Radio gehen die dir so dermassen auf den Sender 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (1. Dezember 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> Wirklich schlecht daran finde ich nur das im TV 1000000mal irgend eine Romanze oder sonstigen mist gezeigt wird bei dem man das Ende sowiso schon kennt. der Held wird sich in sie verlieben etc .. Glücklicherweise ist meine Freundin nicht so und will den mist kuken
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


/sign
Jedes jahr kommt irgendein HDR Film oder ein anderer Santa Claus film, ne das reicht dieses jahr nicht!
Das ist derbst nervig und Wham kann ich schon gar nicht mehr hören :/


----------



## Xelyna (1. Dezember 2008)

Ich wünsch mir Kohle für ein Gamernotebook und das bekomm ich sogar noch vor Weihnachten (:
Dafür krieg ich an Heilig Abend nur Lebkuchen von meinen Eltern *lach*
Aber da gibts ja auch noch meinen Freund von dem ich was bekomm *froi* :>

Und BTT finde ich 'Die Geister die ich rief' letzes Jahr schon total grausig, das Jahr davor auch und jetzt läuft das die Woche schon wieder im Fernsehen..
Aber auf das letzte Einhorn freu ich mich schon, das läuft bestimmt auch wieder xD


----------



## Qonix (1. Dezember 2008)

Ich freu mich auf Aschenbrödel. Lief zwar schon mal hab aber nur noch den Schluss gesehen.

*sig* na na na na na na na na na na na na na *sing*


----------



## LordofDemons (1. Dezember 2008)

ICh freu mich auf "A Chrisams Carol - Muppet Show" Guck ich jedes jahr und es is immer wieder geil!!!!!


----------



## Extro (1. Dezember 2008)

Kommt alle mitsingen! http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=BsAtRKrbB8w&...feature=related
*mitsing* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja muss mir erstmal Geld besorgen, dann überleg ich mir was ich meinen Nähesten schencken soll.


----------



## Razyl (1. Dezember 2008)

Extro schrieb:


> Kommt alle mitsingen! http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=BsAtRKrbB8w&...feature=related
> *mitsing*
> 
> 
> ...


Buhuu das LIED ist ne QUAL^^


----------



## Extro (1. Dezember 2008)

Och, so schlimm ist es auch nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HGVermillion (1. Dezember 2008)

Extro schrieb:


> Kommt alle mitsingen! http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=BsAtRKrbB8w&...feature=related



Das wäre dann NR. 21, und ja ich zähle das mit, meine Freunde machen sich da einen Spass daraus das immer wenn ich nicht wegkann wie zb Zug oder Buss, dann wird halt Last Christmas ausgepackt, und Heiligaben wird dann zusammengezählt, ich konnte sie ja wenigstens noch davon abbringen das wir uns soviele Schnäpse hinter die Birne kippen wie ich das lied gehört hab.


----------



## Himmelskrieger (2. Dezember 2008)

noch ne Sache vergessen: Plätzchen backen, Spritzgebäck, Wespennester und Co.!


----------



## Dracun (3. Dezember 2008)

wisst ihr was mir noch zu X-Mas einfällt??




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



is von der genialen bender Site

http://bender.vault-tec.de


----------



## Dracun (3. Dezember 2008)

das hier is auch gut

aja drückt ruhig mal auf den schalter da^^

http://bender.vault-tec.de/shortcuts/weihnachten04.htm


----------



## Matteus (3. Dezember 2008)

LordofDemons  	Geschrieben: 1.12.2008, 19:18
  	ICh freu mich auf "A Chrisams Carol - Muppet Show" Guck ich jedes jahr und es is immer wieder geil!!!!!

Genau meine Meinung, die beste Verfilmung dieser großartigen Geschichte!

Und es wird wieder werden Frieden auf Erden, den Menschen ein Wohlgefallen.


----------



## Smoke89 (3. Dezember 2008)

Weihnachten naja ganz nett. Die Stimmung, die Weihnachtsmärkte, das Essen. Aber das ganze Familiengeduddel nervt. Da hat man 364 Tage im Jahr zoff und gerade an dem Tag solls anders sein hmm ne deswegen feier ich auch kein Weihnachten und geh auch nicht in die Kirche <--- ich mein ich bin 364 Tage im Jahr nicht da drinne machts der eine auch nichts aus ;D aber sonst find ichs ganz nett^^


----------



## Himmelskrieger (3. Dezember 2008)

Gerade wenn die Familie zusammenkommt, kommt doch erst dieses richtige Weihnachtsgefühl auf! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (7. Dezember 2008)

Himmelskrieger schrieb:


> Gerade wenn die Familie zusammenkommt, kommt doch erst dieses richtige Weihnachtsgefühl auf!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ich werd erst was mit meiner familie machen und dann noch bei n paar freunden vorbei schaun weil die sind ja auch sowas wie meine familie


----------



## Saytan (7. Dezember 2008)

Ich feier kein weihnachten aber mich nerven die weihnachtlieder auch,immer das selbe,gibts nichtmal was neues?^^

Und dan der ganze Kudamm gesperrt,soviele leute da kommt man nichtmal durch ^^


Einzige Lösung:Zuhause bleiben nud wow zocken oder so,oder nur noch in der nächsten bar hocken,ganz weit von den einkaufsgebieten^^


----------



## Rhokan (8. Dezember 2008)

Lol, an alle die sagen der Weihnachtsmann ist ne Erfindung von Coca-Cola:

Aus der englischen Wikipedia:
Numerous parallels have been drawn between Santa Claus and the figure of Odin, a major god amongst the Germanic peoples prior to their Christianization. Since many of these elements are unrelated to Christianity, there are theories regarding the pagan origins of various customs of the holiday stemming from areas where the Germanic peoples were Christianized and retained elements of their indigenous traditions, surviving in various forms into modern depictions of Santa Claus.

Santa Claus = Odin? Wenn dem so seie, hör ich ab jetzt an Weihnachten nichtmehr Jinge Bells sondern Amon Amarth! (Okay, tu ich ja sowieso)


----------



## Mondryx (8. Dezember 2008)

Hmm..Weihnachten. Mag ich irgendwie, auch wenn ich schon ein wenig aus dem Alter raus bin, werd ich an Heiligabend immer wieder zum Kind. Werd ich mir wohl auch für die Zukunft noch bewahren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hab mir dieses Jahr ein neues PC Gehäuse, sowie ein schickes neues Mainboard gewünscht. Mal gucken was ich noch so unter dem Baum finden werde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## м@πGф (16. Dezember 2008)

Ich weiß net was ich mir wünschen soll.

Eigentlich nen neuen PC, aber da ich grad (eigentlich) PC-Verbot habe wird des wohl nichts.

Hobbys: Tischtennis, Tennis, Gitarre.

Hab ich alles schon das was ich brauche. 

Wenn ich mir aber nichts wünsche bekomm ich auch nichts...brauche Tipps.


----------

